# The walking Dead: Saints and Sinners - mein &quot;kleines&quot; Review



## Zubunapy (29. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gegönnt, nach 14h in diesem Spiel ein kleines Review aufzunehmen. Hier die Kurzfassung: 

Geiles Spiel, wenn man sich darauf einlässt. TWD: SnS ist jedem zu  empfehlen, der Mist Survival oder The Forest mag, aber sich etwas  weniger Crafting und etwas mehr Action wünscht.

Pro: 
Gute Grafik mit stimmigem Look
Stimmige Licht-Effekte
Gute Schwierigkeits-Lernkurve
Guter Sound. Zombies klingen glaubwürdig und gruselig. 
Solide Sprachausgabe
Viel zu entdecken
Einfache Steuerung
Spaßige Kämpfe mit glaubhafter Physik
Sehr viele Möglichkeiten, mit Feinden umzugehen (einfaches Ausschalten,  ablenken, sich mit Organen beschmieren und somit unsichtbar werden,  Zombies in Gruppen reinschubsen, Arme entfernen und somit Zombie harmlos  machen...). Man kann einfach alles das tun, was Michonne und co auch  tun. Geil! 
Menschliche Gegner verwandeln sich, wenn man sie ohne Kopfschuss tötet. 

Contra:
Teils sehr flache Texturen
Allgemeine Poligon-Armut
NPCs in Menschengestalt sehen Comichafter aus als die Zombies
Von Haus aus kein physisches Ducken möglich
Das Tutorial ist ein Witz! Es wird nichts erklärt, was im Spiel wirklich von Bedeutung ist. So verschwendet man viel Spielzeit.
Waffen halten nicht sehr lange. Je nach Situation kann man während eines Ausfluges 5-6 Messer verschleißen. 
Es gibt eine große Anzahl an Schusswaffen, die aber relativ sinnfrei sind. Außer dem Bogen lockt jede Schusswaffe Zombies an.

Es gibt viel zu kritisieren. Aber für Fans der Serie und jeden, der  Survival-Spiele mögen würde, wenn es weniger ums Aufbauen ginge und mehr  ums Kämpfen, ist das Spiel ein wahrer Hochgenuss! Nach 14h Spielzeit  habe ich das Ende noch nicht erblickt. Aber ich weiß eines ganz genau:  Ich werde morgen wieder unter ihnen wandeln.

Für einen tieferen Einblick hier mein filmisches Review:
YouTube


----------

